# Anyone good at modding switches/tailcaps?



## Tirodani (Apr 12, 2009)

I have an FM C cell body that I'd like to use for a high current application - a stripped 6v 55w H1 bulb. The stock switch is a forward clickie good for at least 5 amps, but I hesitate to put almost 10 through it.

Would anyone like to tackle this? I'd be OK with a reverse clickie solution. A tailcap that would fit AW's soft start switch would also be great. This is, unfortunately, not a Surefire-standard size.

Thanks guys.


----------

